# How cats drink - close up



## MattDe

Close up on how cats drink

I find it amazing how they use their tongue to drink.










As you can see the cat uses it backside of its tongue to cup / flick the liquid into its mouth. That's talented 










Myrtle just like to pull tongues 

I got the idea from YouTube - Exclusive time warp discovery ultra slow dog drinking water

Matt


----------



## Lozzy8218

They are such great pics!! Natures perfect little design - so clever! 

I love seeing your pics - it was after seeing your cats that my OH and I fell in love with the maine coon as a breed and have now decided to get ourselves one (or two) little bundles of fluff sometime this year! So excited.


----------



## MADCAT

Lovely Pics. xxx


----------



## Guest

Really great pics....lovely cat


----------



## Saikou

wonderful pictures :thumbup: the 'flicking' motion would explain why my Ted ends up with droplets of liquid all over his nose and the top of his head


----------



## Siamese Kelly

Great pics as ever Matt,they really are amazing creatures aren't they


----------



## MattDe

Lozzy8218 said:


> They are such great pics!! Natures perfect little design - so clever!
> 
> I love seeing your pics - it was after seeing your cats that my OH and I fell in love with the maine coon as a breed and have now decided to get ourselves one (or two) little bundles of fluff sometime this year! So excited.


Thank you, I agree natures perfect design.

Get two , they dont stay as little bundles of fluff for long. 
I better not mention the fact they wake us up at 7:00 every day ripping the carpet up, might put the OH off ;-)



MADCAT said:


> Lovely Pics. xxx


Cheers MADCAT



FREE SPIRIT said:


> Really great pics....lovely cat


Thanks 



Saikou said:


> wonderful pictures :thumbup: the 'flicking' motion would explain why my Ted ends up with droplets of liquid all over his nose and the top of his head


Messy boy, if you look close on the Myrtle photo you can see a drop of milk on her nose.



Siamese Kelly said:


> Great pics as ever Matt,they really are amazing creatures aren't they


Thanks Siamese Kelly, I agree amazing creatures


----------



## Lozzy8218

MattDe said:


> Thank you, I agree natures perfect design.
> 
> Get two , they dont stay as little bundles of fluff for long.
> I better not mention the fact they wake us up at 7:00 every day ripping the carpet up, might put the OH off ;-)"
> 
> We already have two Tonkinese who have perfected the art of the early wake up call and daily carpet destruction lol so I am sure two more can't do that much more damage (can they???)


----------



## Cherry24

Great pics- the featured kitty is also beautiful


----------



## MattDe

Lozzy8218 said:


> MattDe said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I agree natures perfect design.
> 
> Get two , they dont stay as little bundles of fluff for long.
> I better not mention the fact they wake us up at 7:00 every day ripping the carpet up, might put the OH off ;-)"
> 
> We already have two Tonkinese who have perfected the art of the early wake up call and daily carpet destruction lol so I am sure two more can't do that much more damage (can they???)
> 
> 
> 
> Your ready for it then, we are replacing the hallway carpet with wood floor stuff, lets see them rip that up
> 
> 
> 
> Cherry24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great pics- the featured kitty is also beautiful
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Cheery
Click to expand...


----------



## ChinaBlue

Great photos.


----------



## Kay73

great pics, what sort of camera do you use?


----------



## kelly-joy

Wow what great pics


----------



## Midnight

Lovely photo"s Myrtle is beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## lymorelynn

Fantastic photos!!! No wonder there are always splashes up my wall!


----------



## MattDe

Thanks for the comments everyone.

I have a Nikon SLR and a couple lenses.



glad you like the pics


----------



## deedeedee

Brilliant pictures!


----------



## MattDe

Cheers deedeedee , glad you like them


----------

